

Public Health's New Tool Is Wikipedia - adamnemecek
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/11/public-healths-new-tool-is-wikipedia/382775/?single_page=true

======
CmonDev
I have learned more from Wikipedia than from any General Practitioners I have
seen.

